# Proxy + ICQ + Outlook



## Bigbutcher (31. Mai 2002)

Hidyho allerseits!!!

also da ich in Sachen Proxy eine totale Niete bin, will ich euch mal fragen wie man ICQ und Outlook Express beim Client einrichtet, dass das auch über den Proxy läuft.
Hab Win XP und als Proxy AnalogX
Http läuft ohne Probleme und das Netzwerk auch 

MfG

Butcher


----------



## Naj-Zero (31. Mai 2002)

geh in den anderen thread und schau die antwort von freaky an


----------

